# Having trouble uploading photos



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Is anyone else having trouble uploading pictures. I keep trying to upload the same JPEG as both the thumbnail and the picture. The thumbnail comes up fine, but the picture just displays a broken link icon. This all started after the new servers were brought online. Don't think that has anything to do with it, but thought I would mention it.

For example, my newest submission: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/steelthewolf/


----------



## Draconas (Sep 9, 2010)

im thinking the upload got interrupted, i had that happen before, upload an image and its blank


----------

